# Perspektiven



## Digicat (31. Juli 2007)

Servus Foto & Teichfreunde

Jochen hat vor kurzen ein Foto in diesem Thread eingestellt.

Das Foto 

 

hat mich auf die Idee gebracht, einmal eine Umfrage zu starten.

Diese "Tiefe" Perspektive bringt doch das Objekt besser zur Geltung als wenn es von oben herab aufgenommen wurde.

Karsten hat auch so "Unterwasserfotos" (genau mit der Wasseroberfläche) schon eingestellt, glaube in diesem Thread.

Hier noch drei Beispiele von mir:
     

Was meint Ihr ?

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Steingarnele (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Perspektiven*

Hallo Helmut,

ich gebe dir voll und ganz Recht, es vermittelt Ferne. Ich habe mich auch schon darin versucht, 
  aber es fehlt mir noch am Händling, und der Ausrüstung.


----------



## Digicat (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Perspektiven*

Servus Matze

Freut mich das du es auch schon versucht hast  

Leider weis ich nicht mit welcher Cam du fotografierst, aber wenn man Blende und Zeit einstellen kann, bekommst das sicher noch hin. Bei dieser Art zu foten, kommt es sehr auf das Spiel mit der Tiefenschärfe an.

Tiefenschärfe: 


> Tricks mit der Tiefenschärfe
> Jedes Bild sollte einen Blickfang haben. Mit Blende und Zeit haben Sie die Möglichkeit, die Aufmerksamkeit des Betrachters gezielt auf ein Detail zu lenken. Denn es ist der Fotograf, der entscheidet, welcher Punkt des Bildes scharf gestellt werden soll. Viele verlassen sich hierbei auf die Automatik ihrer Kamera - und damit gewissermaßen auf den Zufall. Es lohnt sich, zumindest einige Grundregeln zu kennen.
> 
> Räumliche Tiefe
> ...


Quelle : br-online

Leider werden die Fotos nicht mit gezeigt, deshalb bitte die "Quelle" anklicken

Aber hier wird sehr gut die "Macht" der Tiefenschärfe beschrieben.

Bei der Erstellung dieses Beitrags ging es mir um ein bisschen "Farbe" in die vielen Fotos die hier gezeigt werden zu bringen. Die meißten sind sicher nur zu Dokumentationszwecke gemacht worden, aber wenn man dieses in einem "Künstlerischen" Sinn sehen würde, werden aus diesen Fotos "Hingucker".

Es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen, üben, üben und üben.
Es wird schon werden, man muß sich nur ein bisschen bemühen und sich Zeit nehmen. Mit der heutigen Technik ist das ja kein Problem mehr.

In diesem Sinne, 
Gut Licht
Helmut


----------



## Steingarnele (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Perspektiven*

Hoi Helmut,

das Bild ist mit dem Fotohandy gemacht worden. Mit der Digi-cam mache ich wenig Bilder, da ich sie immer für's Forum kleiner machen muss. Das Model ist nicht das Neuste, aber ich bin voll zufrieden mit der Trust 910Z. (3x Zoom Lens f=6.2~18.6mm 1:2.9~6.9)


----------



## Digicat (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Perspektiven*

Servus Matze

Für ein Foto-Handy garnicht schlecht.

Aber wie schon vorher geschrieben, "Zeit nehmen", aber das hängt mit den Prioritäten zusammen die sich ein jeder auswählt.

Zum Fotografieren brauchts schon ein bisschen Zeit, nicht zum Foten selbst, aber beim "ausarbeiten" am PC nachher, und das muß jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen, was er will, Doku oder eben Hingucker.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## karsten. (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Perspektiven*

Hallo

Du meinst das ?
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/371

durch den hohen Sonnenstand und den großen Kontrast sind sie etwas zu hart geworden


  die sind noch knapper  

 
 
 

Vorsicht !
beim Oberen stand die Kamera aber auch schon zur Hälfte im Wasser  

dann war sie einmal nass !:  


mfG


----------



## Conny (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Perspektiven*

Hallo,

ich bin auch noch am ÜÜÜÜben!
Wie Karsten. die Kamera fast ins Wasser zu hängen traue ich mich nicht. 
 

  der __ Grasfrosch ist leider etwas unscharf  der Autofocus war überfordert und ich zu aufgeregt

  hier könnte noch ein wenig nachgearbeitet werden, z.B weiße Punkte entfernen


----------



## Digicat (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Perspektiven*

Servus

@Karsten: ja, nur halt so wie das erste, denn die beiden unteren sind ja mit UW-Gehäuse aufgenommen  

@Conny: Das erste und das dritte kommen schon sehr gut > Hingucker  

Jetzt haben wir hier schon sehr gute Beispiele gesehen  

So jetzt will ich aber von den *vielen Fotografen unter uns *auch noch Beispiele sehen   

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## zaphod (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Perspektiven*

Hallo Helmut, 

meinste sowas? 

Foto 

Hab an meiner Cam leider kein schwenkbares Display, ist deshalb immer etwas mühsehlig, das auf dem Boden rumgekrabbel...


----------



## Conny (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Perspektiven*

Hallo Klaas,

das sieht doch sehr gut aus!  
Ich habe ein schwenkbares Display und muß für die eine oder andere Aufnahme trotzdem auf den Bauch! Für den kleinen Unterschied lohnt es sich aber.


liegend:       


            Blendenpriorität: 3,6        


stehend:


----------



## Digicat (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Perspektiven*

Servus Fotofreunde

@Klaas: Genau so Fotos meinte ich. 
Spitze !!!  
Wollte mich an deinem Bild austoben  , aber da geht nichts mehr, weil die Schärfe auf der Spiegelung des Tausendblattes im VG liegt, leider, sonst wäre es der "Hingucker".

Habe auch kein schwenkbares Display (D-SLR), aber es macht manchmal richtig Spaß so am Bauch die richtige Entfernung oder Stellung zu finden, das der Ausschnitt oder der Lichteinfall paßt. Siehe dieses Foto:

 

@Conny: Eindeutig die "niedere" Position ist gelungen, nur du mußt noch das Objekt finden. Wenn es der VG (Vordergrund) ist, ist zuviel HG (Hintergrund) drauf. Umgekehrt das selbe. Könnte mir Vorstellen das der Delphin im HG ein lohnendes Motiv wäre  .

Tschüss
Helmut


----------



## zaphod (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Perspektiven*

yapp, von oben wirkt oft etwas befremdlich und spannungslos, obwohl doch eigentlich unsere normale und gewohnte Perspektive - vielleicht sollten wir des Öfteren mal auf dem Boden kriechend die Umgebung betrachten - was dann wohl wiederum befremdlich auf andere Zeitgenossen wirken wird.


----------



## Digicat (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Perspektiven*

Servus Klaas



> was dann wohl wiederum befremdlich auf andere Zeitgenossen wirken wird


Das wäre nicht das einzige mal, wo uns andere Zeitgenossen komisch anschauen und manchmal fragen ob es uns gesundheitlich gut geht  

Habe ich desöfteren schon erlebt, aber daran sieht man, daß es Zivilcourage heute auch noch gibt (vorwiegend von "Älteren" Personen  ).

Tschüss
Helmut


----------



## ouzo (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Perspektiven*

 Hallo Conny,
schau mal bitte ,hast eine PN


----------



## zaphod (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Perspektiven*



			
				Helmut aus nem anderen Fred schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Bearbeitest du deine Fotos noch nach  , da wäre sicher noch was drin.


Hi Helmut, 

für gewöhnlich stelle ich die Fotos (runtergerechnet) wie geschossen hier rein. 
Meist bin ich auch zu bequem beim Fotografieren und lasse die Schärfe mittig eingestellt, wobei eine nichtmittige Schärfe oft viel spannender ist und somit noch mehr zum "hingucken" animiert. Schärfentiefe, Makro usw. waren für mich vor Kurzem noch Fremdwörter, ich fange gerade erst an zu begreifen, was man mit (m)einer Kamera so alles anstellen kann.
Nachbearbeitung ist mir oft zu aufwändig, ausnahmsweise hab ich mal für Dich einigen Fotos wenigstens einen anderen Ausschnitt verpasst und dadurch möglicherweise Hingucker produziert


----------



## Digicat (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Perspektiven*

Servus Klaas

Besonders gefallen mir das Raupen-Foto und das mit dem Samenstand.

Ich fotografiere immer nur mit dem Fokus im Center oder Manuell.

Ja, man kann schon einiges anstellen mit den Cams (welche hast du ?).

Nachbearbeiten ist ja eigentlich das Ausarbeiten (früher sagte man so zum ausbelichten der Analog-Fotos). Man sollte sich das bei manchen Fotos schon antun (Zeit nehmen).

Hat aber sicher Spaß gemacht, daß du sie für mich  bearbeitet hast und es hat sich sicher ausgezahlt, oder ?

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## zaphod (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Perspektiven*

klar hats Spass gemacht, und ausgezahlt auch - denn jetzt hab ich noch mehr Bilder auf meiner Platte... 

Jobbedingt hab ich viel mit Pixelschubsern/Lithografen zu tun - selbst komme ich leider nicht so häufig dazu und wenn ich mich dann mit den Profis vergleiche, ist das wohl auch besser so... Ich versuche halt gleich bei der Aufnahme das Beste draus zu machen, dann ists hinterher, wenn man mal was Anständiges braucht, nicht mehr so dramatisch. Dabei gehen dann auch schonmal 5-10 Aufnahmen drauf, eine davon passt - aber dafür hat man ja ne Digicam, kostet ja keinen Film. 

Wenn ich nochmal irgendwann einige Tausender übrig haben sollte (also wahrscheinlich nie), gibts ne anständige DSR (die Kameras sind ja nicht so teuer, dafür die Objektive), bis dahin muss ich mit meiner S...ny DSC-V1 begnügen - war damals m.M.n. das Beste, was ich für den Preis bekommen konnte.

Und Conny, immer fleißig weiter üben, auch mal alle Funktionen der Kamera testen und damit rumspielen, da steckt wirklich viel mehr drin als man denkt. 
Ich hab früher fast ausschließlich mit der "Standard"-Einstellung geknipst - alles stinklangweilige Bilder geworden.


----------



## michaK (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Perspektiven*

Hallo,
hab da auch noch eine ungewöhnliche Perspektive !

 

Gruß 
Michael


----------



## Digicat (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Perspektiven*

Servus Michael

Bist du Taucher  

Perspektive  

Hast schön abgelichtet, nur den Kopf hätte ich nicht abgeschnitten.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut

Ps.: wie gehts deinem Teich heute, hast ja bei deinem Vorstellungs-Thread noch fast keine Pflanzen im Teich gehabt ?


----------



## Conny (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Perspektiven*

Hallo Michael,

das ist wirklich eine ungewöhnliche Perspektive!  Hast Du eine Unterwasserkamera oder eine Glascheibe? 

Hallo Klaas,
das Handbuch dieser Kamera ist klein geschieben und umfangreich. Z.Z. benutze ich nur noch bei Bildern, die schnell gehen müssen zuerst die Automatik, weil ich nie weiß, wer vorher was verstellt hat. 
Ansonsten kann man ja am PC doch noch einiges richten:

     

Hallo Helmut,
so besser?


----------



## Digicat (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Perspektiven*

Servus Conny

Nicht wirklich  

Es ist bei beiden zu unruhig, Versuch einmal zu ergründen wo du zuerst hinschaust, bei den Bildern weist eigentlich garnicht wo man zuerst hinschaut.

Beim ersten schau ich auf den Strauch links im Bild und dann erst rechts auf die Steinfigur, dein Hauptmotiv.

Beim zweiten erst auf die Brücke im HG, die Steinfigur geht richtig unter.

Nicht Böse sein  , Versuch das Bild schon bei der Aufnahme zu "Komponieren" (ich stell mich manchmal ohne Cam hin und stell mir dann das fertige Bild im Kopf vor), nicht erst dann am PC.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Conny (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Perspektiven*

Hallo Helmut,
  Warum sollte ich böse sein? Ich bin nicht nur lernwillig, sonder auch noch lernfähig


----------



## Digicat (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Perspektiven*

Servus Conny

 

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## michaK (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Perspektiven*

Hallo,
ja, hab neulich mal mit der Unterwasserkamera nen paar Versuche gemacht !
Iss aber nicht so einfach wenn man das Ding nur unter Wassr hält und nicht vernünftig durchschauen bzw. scharf stellen kann.

Hier noch ein Versuch :
 

Hier noch eins vom Teich :
 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Digicat (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Perspektiven*

Servus Michael

Das erste  , werde mir so ein Teil basteln, wo ich die Cam in eine Art Schüssel legen kann und dann genau auf der Wasserlinie foten kann.

Das zweite  , da läuft ja das Wasser rechts aus dem Bild  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## michaK (4. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Perspektiven*

Hallo Helmut,
hier noch eine ungewöhnliche Perspektive :

so oder so ähnlich sehen mich die Fische , wenn ich sie langsam an die Hand gewöhne :

 

aufgenommen aus dem Wasser, ca. 10 cm tief. Ich liege auf dem Holzdeck !

Michael


----------



## Astrid_2 (4. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Perspektiven*

Hallo zusammen,
Ihr macht ja wirklich tolle Fotos, da kann man schon neidisch werden. 
Ich habe immer gedacht, ich mache prima Bilder, aber wenn man Eure sieht, einfach genial.
Eigentlich wollte ich keine Bilder einstellen, jedenfalls nicht hier, aber man bekommt ja auch Tipps, wie man etwas anders oder besser machen könnte.
Also hier nun mal kleine Beispiele meiner "Kunst".  
Tja, also - ich bin für jegliche Kritik offen.
Ach so, ich schiesse meine Fotos mit einer Spiegelreflex von Minolta und einer Digicam von Canon.
Liebe Grüße
Astrid


----------



## zaphod (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Perspektiven*

Hallo Astrid, 

Bild 3,4,6 kommen der von Helmut anfangs angesprochenen Perspektive glaub ich sehr nahe, hübsche Fotos, aber den Frosch find ich am "coolsten"  

Hier ein Bild meiner neuen Testperspektive, von unten (ohne Sicht aufs Display) gegen die Sonne, ganz im Sinne von aus der Hüfte geschossen...


----------



## Digicat (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Perspektiven*

Servus zusammen

@ Michael: Genial  

@ Astrid: Wunderschöne Fotos; das 2. Foto gefällt mir am besten 1 

@ Klaas: Gelungener "Hüftschuß"  

Wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Wochenbeginn
Helmut


----------



## thias (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Perspektiven*



			
				Astrid_2 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, also - ich bin für jegliche Kritik offen.


 
Hallo Astrid,

zwei kleine Tipps, um es noch besser zu machen:
Kamera gerade halten oder nachbearbeiten. 
Den Blickfang nicht in die Mitte setzen, sondern leicht außermittig oder goldener Schnitt, erzeugt mehr Spannung. Gerade auch bei Menschen und Tieren, der größere Bildbereich dort, wo hingeschauit wird...


----------



## Annett (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Perspektiven*

Hallo zusammen,

die Kamera geht - mehr schlecht, als recht (ab und an frißt sie immer noch Bildteile ).
Hier mal zwei meiner Froschperspektiven:
   

Leider erkennt man in der Mittagssonne kaum, was das Display so anzeigt.


----------



## Kolja (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Perspektiven*

Hallo,

diese Aufnahme habe ich in Ibbenbüren in der Ausstellung gemacht.

 

Gruß
Andrea


----------



## birdy (18. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Perspektiven*

@ all Super Bilder
Hab mich auch auf den Bauch geschmissen.


----------



## karsten. (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Perspektiven*

schöne Bilder .... 

aber 

warum stellt Ihr die nicht für unsere Auswahl zum Fotokalender 2008 zur Verfügung ?    

  

jetzt aber dalli ! 


mfG:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4551/?q=kalender
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6076/?q=kalender


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Perspektiven*

Tannenwedel ist wohl ein dankbares Motiv  

Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Kolja (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Perspektiven*

Hallo Karsten,

den Link kannte ich ja gar nicht. 

Mal sehen, was ich so an Fotos habe.

Gruß
Andrea


----------



## Astrid_2 (19. Aug. 2007)

*In dei Auge eines Frosches aus der Froschperspektive*

Hallo zusammen,
ich hatte leider lange keine Zeit für meine Hobbys, meinen Anteil an Freizeit bestimmen derzeit meine AG´s   

Habe gestern und heute endlich mal wieder etwas geübt und unsere neuen Teichbewohner verfolgt.
Sie ließen mich auch ziemlich nah ran - so Auge in Auge, habe die Kamera auf Makro gestellt und los ging´s. 
Na ja etwas unscharf die Fröschlein, sollte das mit dem Makro wohl lassen.

Unsere Seerose habe ich dabei auch mal wieder versucht in Szene zu setzen.

Und die Libelle, sie passt ja nicht wirklich hierher - wegen der Perspektive, sie raubte mir aber die Nerven. Ich sitze stundenlang und warte, dann ist sie endlich da - aber ziemlich störrisch, nix da mit mich lieb ansehen und warten bis ich abdrücke, ne, ne - sie schien es zu genießen, immer dann weiter zu jagen, wenn ich den Auslöser drückte. Wie bekomme ich die bloß endlich mal richtig zu fassen? Ich finde sie so schön.

Also hier mal meine Übungen.
Liebe Grüße
Astrid

Ach so, Karsten hat übrigens Recht, die meisten Eurer Bilder wären Kandidaten für den Kalender 2008.


----------



## Digicat (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Perspektiven*

Servus Astrid

Welche Cam ?

Bildbearbeitung ?

War so frei und habe deine Bilder "entwendet; Schau was man da machen kann:

Dein Foto dann meine leichte Bearbeitung dann meine Bearb. mit Beschnitt
     

und Hier:

   
übrigens ein hervorragendes Foto, da machts Spaß ein bisschen herum zu schrauben

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut

Ps.: Wie Karsten schon ....





> warum stellt Ihr die nicht für unsere Auswahl zum Fotokalender 2008 zur Verfügung ?
> 
> 
> 
> jetzt aber dalli !


----------



## Astrid_2 (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Perspektiven*

Hallo Helmut,
na das ist ja genial, was man so aus den Fotos machen kann, das Rosa der Seerose kommt so richtig schön zur Geltung. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, hast Du dem Frosche etwas mehr Helligkeit gegeben und der Rose etwas mehr Kontrast?
Hast Du toll hinbekommen. Und mein Fröschlein erst !!! Er ist einfach zum knutschen.

Die Fotos habe ich mit Casio Exilim EX-S600 "geschossen". Als Bildbearbeitung benutze ich Picture-it 7. Nix dolles, aber bislang hat´s für mich gereicht.

Das Fotografieren halte ich für eine Kunst und bis man die Kunst beherrscht, hat man eine Menge zu lernen.
Für meine Spiegelreflex-Kamera (manuell) von Minolta mit zwei Sigma-Objektiven wollte ich mir ein Makro und ein Tele-Objektiv zulegen. Mein Männe meint, ich soll damit warten, bis ich eine digitale Spiegelreflex mein Eigen nennen kann. Na mal sehen. Jedenfalls bin ich kräftig am Üben. Und dass auch anderen die Fotos gefallen, macht mich schon ein wenig stolz. 
Na dann, bis zu den nächsten Fotos. Und danke noch einmal.
Liebe Grüße
Astrid


----------

